# collecting more that 1 check?



## corvairbob (Dec 20, 2014)

answer this for me if you can? i'm 63 and still working i may retire at 64 or at 65  and the wife is 61 i heard something about collecting 2 checks. the way they told me is we both have to be in the actual retirement age so she has to get to 62, then she files and suspends and i file and suspend then one of collect against the other. what i don't know is if we both need to be actually retired or the one collecting the others share while they work. and then when the other one does finally retire they can collect their full amount a the other still get half a check? if this is true how does it really work? maybe you can list the steps.  thanks


----------



## wmc1000 (Dec 23, 2014)

no, your wife will have to be FRA - 66 in order not to get a reduced benefit on whichever acct she collects from.  see ssa link http://www.ssa.gov/retire2/suspend.htm


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 24, 2014)

not the way i saw it. i will be 68 when she is 66 i plan on stopping work at 5 or 66 and living off savings. we have not regular bills just the ones everone gets no car or house etc. anyway i can file and suspend until 70 and she plans on working till she is 70 she has a desk job she likes in the food industry, not likely to crash in a bad economy. then whe i get 70 i will start to collect and she files and suspends hers but starts collecting on mine.  then when she gets to 70 collects on her's. or or can't she do that. i don't mean she will get 1/2 of mine and 1/1 of hers but rather 1/2 of mine and then at 70 she reverts to her own account of 1/1 that what she built up her account.  unless it miss interpreted what i read.  thanks


----------



## wmc1000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Each of you can file and suspend but I don't believe that both of you can draw from the others account during the interim period. That would be a great loophole if it worked both ways


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 25, 2014)

no i was sure it would allow one to draw wile waiting to get to 70. that is how i read it.  

*If you and your current spouse are full retirement age*, one of you can apply for  retirement benefits now and have the payments suspended,* while  the other applies only for spouse's benefits. This strategy allows both of you to delay  receiving retirement benefits on your own records so you can get delayed retirement  credits.*


----------



## wmc1000 (Dec 25, 2014)

correct, but only 1 can draw prior to 70 is what I meant - also see http://www.gntytrust.com/uploadfile...-Claiming-Strategies-Married-Couples-7-13.pdf 

I am not sure what effect it has when your spouse is less than 66 as that could cause a reduction in benefits


----------



## LogicsHere (Dec 27, 2014)

Singles get cheated. No options for getting additional SS dollars. The only thing that waiting till 70 does is just delay payments you would have received at age 66. And in fact, singles get cheated in every aspect from taxes, to traveling, etc. Am single through no fault of my own; have been much of my life. These inequities really upset me to no end.


----------



## wmc1000 (Dec 27, 2014)

singles can do file and suspend to get a bigger check at a later age.


----------



## LogicsHere (Dec 27, 2014)

No, file and suspend is only for married couples.  I will be getting a larger check by waiting till age 70 before I take my SS which I am doing, but it's real benefit isn't reached unless you live past the breakeven point.


----------



## wmc1000 (Dec 27, 2014)

not true see http://www.marketwatch.com/story/social-security-loopholes-huge-windfall-opportunity-2014-07-10 It allows you to go back and retroactively get a lump sum payment if you run into a situation that you need the money.


----------

